
$10 Showdown: Linode vs. Digital Ocean vs. Amazon Lightsail - xamlhacker
https://joshtronic.com/2016/12/01/ten-dollar-showdown-linode-vs-digitalocean-vs-lightsail/
======
pixelperfect
I am sticking with Digital Ocean over Lightsail because I don't like potential
financial liability. I like being able to not think about my vps for months
and knowing there is a maximum amount I will be charged.

------
storrgie
Why not vultr. Between these vultr is the only host that actually let's you
install from your own media.

------
garysieling
Personally, I would include support quality in this analysis, because you can
always find cheaper VPS hosts.

One thing I also notice with DigitalOcean (may apply to the others) is that
they proxy apt-get requests and cache them in their datacenter, so the network
feels much faster than some cheaper hosts.

~~~
user5994461
AWS does the same. They have debian mirrors.

------
elcct
In reality you get very little for $10. If you need more than 8 instances it
makes more sense to rent dedicated server and get something like Rancher

------
jhgjklj
One more important thing, amazon does not support ipv6.

